# Predator Snowway Plow Just clicks please help



## potatomansoup (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey Guys
I have a Snow-way predator plow (2002), while plowing the other night the plow went down and stopped responding to the control.

Here is what happens, I push the controller buttons, up down left right and all I get it a click click click from the plow...

I stopped into a local repairshop and they suggested it might be the solonoid...So I went to get a solonoid and NAPA only sells one solonoid that looks nothing like the solonoid I want to replace, does it matter?

If you've had a similar problem or have a suggestion I'd appreciate the help.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

we have used a Napa solenoid in the past and it works fine
sounds like a so;enoid problem to me too
check your connections for loose or corroded conditions


----------



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

Just had the same problem and the computer under the cover was bad hold on to your but, only place I found the older style module was plow parts.com If you pull the pump cover off you will see the module. Get the number off and search for it. If you go with to the locasl dealer you will have to buy a new module and contrlooer totaling $900.00 bucks. Just bought the module for $360.00 and changed it my self. If you cant find the website let me know I got it saved on my other computer.


----------



## treesnsnow (Aug 28, 2009)

*snoway plow not responding*

I just went through this a week ago. exact same plow exact same problem. turned out being a build up of debris around one of the brushes of the motor. took about 10 mins to take motor apart and clean it. check it out could be the problem and could have you a big amount of payup

hope this helps


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Jewell1386;1197237 said:


> If you go with to the locasl dealer you will have to buy a new module and contrlooer totaling $900.00 bucks. Just bought the module for $360.00 and changed it my self. .


First you do not have to buy a complete new system, maybe your local dealer dosen't stock repair/replacement parts but many do . Pay $900.00 the new wireless control, module, charger and a harness togeather only cost $575.00, that is a heck of a labor charge. The cost on the module you bought on-line is fair.

As for the OP you should try a soleniod first they are cheap (less then 10% of the cost of a module) also check all you connections both power and ground for both tightness and corrosion.


----------



## potatomansoup (Dec 1, 2008)

So I installed a new solenoid it was -5 degrees outside and a hole lotta of no-fun! Anyway it made no difference, the plow just clicks away... I like the idea of taking the motor apart and cleaning the brushes, I just don't know what that means... I am extremely igonrant with plows, I am new to this...
The dealer recomended changing the oil, but I don't see how that will make a difference if the motor isn't running...


----------



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

Acording to my local dealer the new wired remote to go with the new module was a little less than 900 but that did include the cost of them diaging it and putting the new one on. Cant see a whole lot for labor I put the new module on it about 5 min it is plug and play. Basher I am nort sure where you are located but I will keep you in mind it this plow takes another crap on me again.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

potatomansoup;1197749 said:


> So I installed a new solenoid it was -5 degrees outside and a hole lotta of no-fun! Anyway it made no difference, the plow just clicks away... I like the idea of taking the motor apart and cleaning the brushes, I just don't know what that means... I am extremely igonrant with plows, I am new to this...
> The dealer recomended changing the oil, but I don't see how that will make a difference if the motor isn't running...


Have your checked your power and ground connections? Are you sure the battery is strong enough? At -5 degrees I hope you are trying this with the truck running.

Have you tried throwing 12 volts directly to the motor to see if it will spin?

Loose connectors and/or corrosion resistance will restrict the amount of Amperage getting to the motor.

While if you haven't serviced the unit recently moisture could be an issue and at those temptures I would do regular service for sure. A lack of service has your dealer is thinking you have water freezing up your unit not allowing your pump/motor to spin. Normally they are not so severely frozen the pump will not spin but it is possable. A quick amp draw test would tell for sure, but I don't think that is the answer. make sure of your power path, Low battery, poor power supply and bad grounds are the next thing on the list if the soleniod is good.

If you motor is dirty a Q&D check is tapping it with a hammer while pressing the up button to see if it reacts at all.


----------



## potatomansoup (Dec 1, 2008)

Turned out the motor was shot, so now I've got to wait for a new one to arrive so I can get out there, hopefully it comes today as there is about ten inches of snow and sleet coming today... To bad plows don't break in nice weather!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Let us know if you have trouble getting one.


----------



## sd_truck_tech (Jan 17, 2011)

HI Potatomansoup..

The problem may be as simple as low Hydrualic fluid. You can get that fluid directly from a sno-way dealer, but you can also get it at many plow parts stores for bit less, the bottle will state if if it works with sno-way. If it is a solonoid, stick with Sno-way brand. Also, you may want to look into a Timbren kit for the front of the truck, the extra support is not only going to save your front end but it also eliminates the "bounce and slam" you get when the plows in the air. check this page out, should be helpful... http://www.sdtrucksprings.com/timbren-suspension-kits/truck-suv


----------



## potatomansoup (Dec 1, 2008)

*New Motor installed and working*

I had to work so I had to pay a tractor company to do the install, so with labor and parts the cost was $504.00 not happy about spending the money but they got the part installed and the plow working in time for me to go plow and not hire someone to plow my properties...

Thanks for everyone's help


----------



## boujwa1955 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello, Jewell 1386. Did you get a part # for converting over your snow-way old controller system to the new system? The dealer jumped 2 red wires together because he said my module went bad and that this fix is temporary. I'm looking for the part # for the conversion kit so I can upgrade to the new electronics, I love my plow, I know I can replace and install the up grade kit myself, I just need the kits part #


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

If you want to convert to the new pro control wireless you also need a harness. The parts total around $575.00 for the wireless, module, charger and harness. We stock them, call Kim 888-448-2464 M-F 8-3 EST.


----------

